# Nc cubers



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Feb 1, 2019)

Are there any Cubers here who live in nc specifically the coast or even somewhere like myrtle beach


----------



## willtri4 (Feb 1, 2019)

I know @RyanMCLNY is from near Wilmington, don't know how often he checks this though


----------



## Caleb/spooderskewb (Feb 1, 2019)

kewl


----------

